# New pics of Wikke



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

omg! they are beautiful pictures! i luv the very last 1.the hay, rain, & mud ands charactor lol :wink:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Glad you like them Since he's been recently weaned, he's living with the two currently pregnant mares in the lower pasture, away from his mom. He's grown very attached to them, especially Dahlia (the mare in that last photo).


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh man....they are some of cutest pics ever! love the dark colors...witht the hint of blue or something hehe


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

He looks very strong. He/she is very adorable!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's adorable...wow!! 
Great piccies!


----------



## siam02 (Oct 14, 2007)

very gorgus love the pictures and he is just gorgus ..


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

what breed are they?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Ride4Life said:


> what breed are they?


Friesian


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

WOW, those are some very pretty horses!!!


----------



## virginia_gurl (Dec 27, 2007)

He is beautiful! Those pics are wonderful, the last one is a framer!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Sara, 

Do you breed/sell Friesians?

They are beautiful. Would love to see more pics!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

kim_angel said:


> Sara,
> 
> Do you breed/sell Friesians?
> 
> They are beautiful. Would love to see more pics!


No, my friend does the breeding: very small operation that she and her parents run (they have 4 broodmares at this time). I feel so fortunate to have met her...she's an incredibly knowledgeable breeder (she'll talk your ear off about bloodlines) and her father is amazing when it comes to raising and training foals. I knew them for about 3 years before I decided to buy one.

I'll post more pictures as I get them.


----------



## CrazyHorseChick (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG..... Georgous!!! I'm printing out the pics and pinning them in my room! Absoultly georgous!


----------



## juniorxriderxo (Jan 5, 2008)

beutiful pics!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow - are you a photographer? Wonderful quality pictures!

Anyway, very cute-wet-fuzzy foal!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Photography is just a hobby for me.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

A few more from a sunnier, dryer day. These are not my photos, my friend took them. He's really growing...he's already as tall as yearling filly in the field, and she's got 8 months on him.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

gorgeous! :shock: 

I love love love the last picture in the first post!


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

hahaha awww hes a cutie! i like his fluffy winter coat lol


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, they have some bear-worthy winter coats this year


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Your lucky to have Friesians, they are such a gorgeous breed.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

omg beautiful pics. adourable


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

They're amazing and I bet you enjoy them. I wish i could afford a Fresian


----------

